# My wife doesn't satisfy me sexually



## lover (Sep 13, 2014)

I am 27 years old and my wife 32 years old, many times she don't want to do sex when I ask why she reply she lazy to do... And when we do it seems she don't have any passion... what can I do?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Trade her in for a model with better farfegnugen.

I suppose you could try talking to her seriously and explain that her lack of interest and frequent rejection is creating problems for you and undermining the marriage. That physical intimacy is necessary to create and maintain a love bond. That you'd like to work on this together, and if needed, seek marriage counselling. If she doesn't learn that this is an important need for you and make an effort, seek divorce lawyers.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you do to create passion? What is it you want her to do? Mimic porn? Some more details of what you want and what you do are necessary here.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Details include upbringing, the duration of the problem - recent vs consistent from the beginning...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

lifeistooshort said:


> What do you do to create passion? What is it you want her to do? Mimic porn? Some more details of what you want and what you do are necessary here.


And that's a bad thing?

Maybe you just need to take her, some chick like that kind of thing...at the very least she will have to intereract with you as she fights you off.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

the guy said:


> And that's a bad thing?
> 
> Maybe you just need to take her, some chick like that kind of thing...at the very least she will have to intereract with you as she fights you off.


Well not necessarily, but that's why I asked for more details. The post suggests English might not be his native language, so maybe he's from a culture where women are to be sexually repressed until marriage and then all of a sudden turn into porn stars. Maybe he knows absolutely nothing about satisfying her, because men that get all their sexual education from porn generally don't satisfy women. Maybe she's never been into sex and he married her anyway, or maybe he treats her like crap or has no interest in her pleasure. Or maybe she's just frigid and he can't do anything about it. That's why I asked for details. But no, as a side note women are generally not going to be receptive to demands for porn star sex, as it is not about our pleasure or us getting any pleasure at all.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Makes sense for most...my point is try something new cuz his current approach isn't working.


----------



## lover (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Re: My wife doesn't satisfy me sexually*



lifeistooshort said:


> What do you do to create passion? What is it you want her to do? Mimic porn? Some more details of what you want and what you do are necessary here.


I do every normal thing to create passion e.g lips kiss, try to kiss whole body etc
She don't like if I touch her part with my finger.. She feel pain if I touch her breast couple of time even I touch very softly..
I want she love me like I love her at least kiss on my chest kiss on my body etc
Many times when I want to do she just lying and ask me to do fast and after this she continue playing games on mobile or on facebook.. Mostly cooking games....
I want feelings in sex...
We did love marriage and we met on internet we belong to different countries. When I were at her country that time she have passion but now not at all....
She leave everything for me even her country... And I know she love me but don't know what happend with her.. Is there any age factor?? 
For me even hard to breath without her I love her a lot but its also true that she doesn't satisfy me sexually...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

lifeistooshort said:


> or has no interest in her pleasure.


Well thats the funnest part...controlling her pleasure.

Maybe I worded that wrong. I just think the best part is getting my old lady off...well the second best part

At the end of the day lts is right, we still don't have enough to give any solid advice


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

The first thing to do is to ask yourself if you satisfy her in the other aspects of the marriage. If and when that's resolved then go from there. 

Doesn't matter if you think it's not rational or fair, it's just the way it is. 

You wouldn't be the first or the last man to feel unsatisfied. Many men through the ages have had to ask themselves if they love satisfying sex more than their wife/marriage and then act accordingly.

Hopefully your wife has a good attitude and empathy for your wishes. Good luck.

Hint: gentle persuasion always wins out over compulsion.


----------



## See_Listen_Love (Jun 28, 2012)

lover said:


> I am 27 years old and my wife 32 years old, many times she don't want to do sex when I ask why she reply she lazy to do... And when we do it seems she don't have any passion... what can I do?


Start communicating about how you both feel about your sex life, and tell each other your needs. If she has trouble with that, just do your side, ask her for her feelings and needs, and make sure you understand her correct

Then agree on how many times a week you will have sex, I think between 1 and 5 times, 2 or 3 looking to be your first options.

Next you yourself, learn as much as you can from the real Kama Sutra Video's. Take it one piece at a time and learn to apply the techniques and enjoy them.
If she would be interested try to watch parts together. 
You can make passion grow this way.

As you will see in the Kama Sutra, you need to take your time, create the right atmosphere, light, scents, music, luxury, lingerie etc.


----------

